# Firewall und das Online zocken



## rauschberg (1. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Hab da ne Frage. Ich hab die Windows Firewall aktiviert aber jedes mal wenn ich Stronghold 2 zocken will muss ich die deaktivieren. Das ist ja ned so gut weil dann haben die Viren ja leicht gefundenes fressen. Hab zwar nen Virenscanner aber weis ned ob das was hilft. Kann man das irgendwie anders regeln?


----------



## URSHAK (1. Mai 2005)

rauschberg am 01.05.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Hab da ne Frage. Ich hab die Windows Firewall aktiviert aber jedes mal wenn ich Stronghold 2 zocken will muss ich die deaktivieren. Das ist ja ned so gut weil dann haben die Viren ja leicht gefundenes fressen. Hab zwar nen Virenscanner aber weis ned ob das was hilft. Kann man das irgendwie anders regeln?



also, schalt die aus und hol dir Sygate Personal Firewall 
Hier findest DL link da findest sie irgendwo (der Microsoft Firewall würd ich ned vertrauen, die blockt sicher keine MS anwendungen)

und 2tens: Ne Firewall ist in erster linie gegen hacker, und nicht gegen Viren (obwohl hacker dann Viren auf dein System spielen könnten, müssen sie aber nicht  


MFG

HAK

€: du kanns auch der Firewall sagen Stronghold 2 nicht zu blokieren, also immer durchzulassen, (geht bei Sygate PF auch)


----------



## MICHI123 (1. Mai 2005)

rauschberg am 01.05.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Hab da ne Frage. Ich hab die Windows Firewall aktiviert aber jedes mal wenn ich Stronghold 2 zocken will muss ich die deaktivieren. Das ist ja ned so gut weil dann haben die Viren ja leicht gefundenes fressen. Hab zwar nen Virenscanner aber weis ned ob das was hilft. Kann man das irgendwie anders regeln?



also erstens: die windows firewall bietet so wie so keine schutz. die blockt garnichts. die hat 0/10 punkten bekommen! das muss man sich mal vorstellen, 0/10 die blockt also wierklich GARNICHTS.
man muss bei jeder firewall erstmal sagen, dass sie das spiel zulassen soll und nicht blocken,. das ist normal dass viele spiele net gehen. Auch mit zulassen des spiels sit es nicht sicher dass das läuft. Ich muss meine firtewall auch oft aus machen zum zocken.

hol dir mal lieberzone alarm oder so. direkter vergleich: zone alarm hat 4 prozesse von windows enteckt die ins internet gehen wollten, ohne dass ich mit denen ins i-net wollte. Soll heissen windoof telefoniert nach hause! Z B word, ich öffne es und es will sofort auf i-net zugreifen. waum auch immer. Die windoof firewall hat mich bei keinem dieser 4 prozesse gefragt ob die ins inet dürfen!!!! die hat die einfach durchgelassen!


----------



## rauschberg (1. Mai 2005)

Danke Leute,

Ich werd mir mal diese Sygate holen.

Also dann einfach die Internetverbindungsfirewall bei den Netzwerverbindungen rausmachen und die Saygate drauf?


----------



## Marscel (1. Mai 2005)

Die Firewall blockiert alle einkommenden Pakete auf TCP und UDP Protokoll, das ist zwar keine Hardcore-Firewall, aber eine ausreichende.

Da ich leider die Ports nicht kenne, die Stronghold 2 verwendet, kann ich sie dir nicht sagen, diese müsstest du dann öffnen.


----------



## URSHAK (1. Mai 2005)

Marscel am 01.05.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firewall blockiert alle einkommenden Pakete auf TCP und UDP Protokoll, das ist zwar keine Hardcore-Firewall, aber eine ausreichende.
> 
> Da ich leider die Ports nicht kenne, die Stronghold 2 verwendet, kann ich sie dir nicht sagen, diese müsstest du dann öffnen.



beim ersten verbindungsversuch fragt Sygate ob Stronghold.exe (oder wie das gheißt, habs ned) sich verbinden darf, einfach "Immer diese Aktion Verwenden" auswählen und af Ja drücken, sonst muss man bei ner software nix machen. 

PS: stell in den optionen ein, dass du NICHT immer erinnert werden willst wenn etwas geblockt wird


----------

